# Worst thing your puppy has eaten?



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Lucca was enjoying the weather in our garden, snuffling under the bushes. We heard him chewing something so pulled him out only to find him happily tucking into our cat's recently regurgitatged furball - eewww!!! Nice to know they are happy to share, lol!! Any other funny or yucky incidents to report??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

well she has eaten cat poop and bunny poop....and a moth...thats the worst she has actually eaten.

The worst she has had in her mouth was half a dead bird carcas a mouse carcas and a baby mouse that she was very gentle with but eww


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey likes eating cowpats ..... yes she likes cows poo!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Honey likes eating cowpats ..... yes she likes cows poo!!!


hahahah high in fiber!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy likes eating rabbit poo,but he did find a dead rat the other day and brought the skull to me (but wouldnt drop it!)


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i had to get a lovely fat snail out of Flossy's mouth yesterday


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

On pixies and Buffy's menu so far....dead mouse,bird poo,dried cat poo,rabbit poo, i found a dead bird the other day and im sure if i had not flung it over the hedge it would have been a tasty treat too......Retch,...so cute but so so vile


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

:trolls:hno:Apart from dead bird and squashed decomposing vole - All poo - and if I tell you this you promise not to tell?
On a very long walk with my rambler mum - she decided that she could not wait and being at one with nature went in the woods - she did wipe and cover with biodegradable tissue!
Today we took the children on the same long walk - Treacle remembered the wood and as she had been put on her lead the last time whilst mum performed her duties - decided to investigate what all the fuss had been about - yes she appeared with the biodegradable tissue hanging out of her mouth and licking her lips! 
Do I win the prize?


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Oh, Nadine, that is gross!! Have you dared to tell your Mum?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ewwwwyyyyyyy yes you win.....belch


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

My mum is staying with us until Thursday so witnessed it for herself ..... I think she may now visit the toilet before venturing out on one of her long walks!
Lots of jokes in our house tonight about why this breed is so named!


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bunny poo and a wasp...that's nothing compared to nadine's!!!! I'm not sure I'd want any kisses after that!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think Nadine may certainly win. But I'll add my list of gross things Millie has eaten. I wish it was just rabbit poo. 

After my raving to hubby about it being a pleasure walking Millie, he took her out alone. She found Cow Poo. He was singularly unimpressed.

Over the past few months she has 'enjoyed' and I have grossed out on..

Poo - possibly human, but I hate to even think about this 

Gizzards of some ex-aminal, poss field mouse. That made her sick.

Several dead rabbits. This really grosses me out.  It makes walking a little tricky, as I now have to scan the area and be one step ahead of her on spotting them. 

A nappy, this turned into a game resembling Keystone Cops of us chasing her to retrieve the nappy, before it fell apart. We failed, it fell apart, baby poo etc. She didn't exactly eat it, but it made a mess


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Nadine and Julie i think so far you are joint first place in the Yuck Yuck contest....did make me laugh though!


----------

